# Bullet trade, anyone?



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm looking to shoot a few different bullets in the next couple weeks before the hunt opens, but I don't really want to buy a whole pack just to shoot a couple to test accuracy.

Would anyone like to trade me a few bullets to do the same? Right now I have some 300 gr. Hornady FPB and some 245 gr. Hornady XTP sabots. I think I'd like to try the 290 gr. Barnes TEZ sabots and the T/C Shockwave sabots in 300 gr. I'm hunting deer and elk this year with the ML so I'm probably shooting the ~300 gr. bullets. Open to other bullets as well.

Let me know if you've got any you'd like to trade. Live in Spanish Fork, Work in Saratoga Springs. Willing to drive into SLC if needed.

Thanks


----------

